# paphos location for retirement



## kurtfen (Jan 13, 2022)

Hi, I will be migrating to Paphos Cyprus in Mid May of this year. I am not too familair with the place as I haven't visited yet. I have heard that Pegia and Tala are two of the nicest places to stay at. I have also read to avoid the universal area as its too touristy and noisy. Does anyone have any input of which are the best locations to stay at in Paphos for someone who is looking for peace, relaxation but not to be so far away from the centre of the attractions.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum.

I am surprised that you plan to migrate to a place which you haven’t yet visited. Surely a holiday here would have been the best option whilst checking out the various places you mention. Choosing a place to live is very subjective, so anything I say may not be the opinion of others. It all really depends on your own personal preferences and circumstances. There are many British Expats who live in Peyia which is why it’s known as Little Britain. If you like tavernas which sell typical English fare (English breakfast, cod, chips and mushy peas or steak & kidney pie and mash), then Peyia is the place for you. It’s located close to Coral Bay which is a lovely beach but chock-a-block full of tourists and their children in the Summer. For many Expats, Peyia is not why they moved to Cyprus and I personally would hate to live there. Tala is a lovely village on the outskirts of Paphos and is just a short drive to all amenities. It has a good feel to it as well as some nice tavernas. Tala has a village feel with all the advantages of its proximity to everything Paphos has to offer. It’s a little higher in altitude than Paphos and although not above the humidity line, it has lovely views over Paphos and the sea. Like you, I have heard many people say that Universal is not recommended. However, I have different friends who live there, and I have never found it too noisy in either of their properties. Universal is on the edge of the tourist area, but separated by a dual carriageway. It’s therefore just a short stroll to and from the many tavernas and bars with a huge selection to choose from. It’s quite a residential area made up of various developments. Universal is not for me - it’s full of developments of apartments and town houses, but I wouldn’t put you off living there if it fulfilled your own criteria. Personally, I prefer to live in Polis - a town which is about 30km North of Paphos with lovely tavernas, beautiful beaches and far less commercialised than Paphos.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

kurtfen said:


> I have heard that Pegia and Tala are two of the nicest places to stay at.


If you have catch-up on TV, check out todays ‘A Place in the Sun’ on Channel 4 (3-4pm). You may get a feel for what Peyia and Tala are like.


----------



## Milwallsteve (Jul 5, 2020)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> I am surprised that you plan to migrate to a place which you haven’t yet visited. Surely a holiday here would have been the best option whilst checking out the various places you mention. Choosing a place to live is very subjective, so anything I say may not be the opinion of others. It all really depends on your own personal preferences and circumstances. There are many British Expats who live in Peyia which is why it’s known as Little Britain. If you like tavernas which sell typical English fare (English breakfast, cod, chips and mushy peas or steak & kidney pie and mash), then Peyia is the place for you. It’s located close to Coral Bay which is a lovely beach but chock-a-block full of tourists and their children in the Summer. For many Expats, Peyia is not why they moved to Cyprus and I personally would hate to live there. Tala is a lovely village on the outskirts of Paphos and is just a short drive to all amenities. It has a good feel to it as well as some nice tavernas. Tala has a village feel with all the advantages of its proximity to everything Paphos has to offer. It’s a little higher in altitude than Paphos and although not above the humidity line, it has lovely views over Paphos and the sea. Like you, I have heard many people say that Universal is not recommended. However, I have different friends who live there, and I have never found it too noisy in either of their properties. Universal is on the edge of the tourist area, but separated by a dual carriageway. It’s therefore just a short stroll to and from the many tavernas and bars with a huge selection to choose from. It’s quite a residential area made up of various developments. Universal is not for me - it’s full of developments of apartments and town houses, but I wouldn’t put you off living there if it fulfilled your own criteria. Personally, I prefer to live in Polis - a town which is about 30km North of Paphos with lovely tavernas, beautiful beaches and far less commercialised than Paphos.


Couldn't agree more and certainly no complaints here about Tala!!


----------



## rachelwise1212 (5 mo ago)

Dear All 
I was wondering if anyone can advice me on holiday let's in kato Paphos 
I have a apartment I would like to let on short let terms .
I had instructed an agent, I can't trust them tenants damaged all my property agent not inspecting the property therefore I would like to rent it myself. 
I would be ever so grateful for your advice.
Kind Regards 
Rachel


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Rachel

If you’re looking to rent your property as short-term, self-catering holiday accommodation, the first thing you must do is obtain a license. If you Google "How to get a license to rent your property", you'll find an article dated 24 Nov 2021 on how to go about getting one.

I hope someone else in the forum will be able to advise you on the subject of agents.

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Rachel
> 
> If you’re looking to rent your property as short-term, self-catering holiday accommodation, the first thing you must do is obtain a license. If you Google "How to get a license to rent your property", you'll find an article dated 24 Nov 2021 on how to go about getting one.
> 
> ...


Nigel - isn't rental more tightly controlled - especially if non-resident or a third country national? 

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim,

No, they just need a license to rent as everyone else.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> No, they just need a license to rent as everyone else.
> 
> Cheers,


Not quite as clear cut now? 









Letting







www.justlanded.co.uk


----------



## TonyE (4 mo ago)

We also have been looking to take very early retirement and have been actively looking at various locations and spending time there, but with a young daughter we would definitely need an international school . Paphos has come on the radar due to several recommendations for several reasons , so we can’t wait until October to come and start to explore the possibilities. Can anyone recommend an area for a base for a couple of weeks ?


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Shotokan101 said:


> Not quite as clear cut now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

That article was written more than 3 years ago on 20/09/2019. I wrote an article following Brexit with the new rules for Brits. I can't publish the link as it's considered to be advertising, but if you Google "Buying property in Cyprus and visiting post Brexit" you'll soon find it.

However, late last year a British friend with a holiday home in Paphos obtained a license to rent and I published an article he wrote on the process, Google "How to get a license to rent your property".

I'll be returning to Cyprus next week and will investigate.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

nhowarth said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> That article was written more than 3 years ago on 20/09/2019. I wrote an article following Brexit with the new rules for Brits. I can't publish the link as it's considered to be advertising, but if you Google "Buying property in Cyprus and visiting post Brexit" you'll soon find it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Nigel - much appreciated 

Jim


----------

